# Products in Austria or Germany ?



## Acero99

Hello guys , after Easter i'm gonna go on a bit of a road trip trough Hungary , Austria and Germany , and i would like to know if there are any good detailing shops around there , i would like to buy a couple of things , like a DA Polisher , some polishes , you know the usual stuff .

If anyone knows something please let me now , it will be highly appreciated , thanks and happy holidays !


----------



## tonyy

In Austria is in Wienna a store Iclean. www.iclean.at


----------

